#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-14
<NickS> #irssi
<jbicha> fossfreedom: do you want me to hold mutter 3.23.92 in zesty-proposed until you can test it first?
<fossfreedom> jbicha: what's new with the release?
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/log
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/tree/NEWS
<jbicha> it seemed to work for me on Budgie but I needed both halves of revert_call_threaded_swap.patch
<jbicha> building now at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/3.23.92-0ubuntu1
<fossfreedom> can you give me a half-an-hour?  I'll give it a once over
<jbicha> sure, I'll set the block-proposed tag for now then
<jbicha> so you don't have to feel rushed :)
<fossfreedom> cheers.  I'll keep prodding refresh until I see the published binaries.
<fossfreedom> jbicha: I keep getting a gnome-session crash after a reboot.  I'm going to have to spin up a clean machine and upgrade mutter again to see what is what.
<fossfreedom> jbicha: all looks good on a clean install.  Thanks for allowing me to test.
<jbicha> cool, I'll unblock now
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-16
<Slown> Hi everyone
<Slown> Hi fossfreedom
<Slown> how are you ?
<fossfreedom> fine thanks.  and yourself?
<Slown> fine, thanks
<Slown> I just want to ask you
<Slown> there is no e-mail client in the 16.04 version
<Slown> any advice ?
<fossfreedom> thunderbird or evolution.  Geary is buggy in 16.04.  Thunderbird is frequently updated since its part of the firefox update regime.
<Slown> ok let's go with thunderbird
<fossfreedom> however - reading omgubuntu and webupd8 - there are one or two electron based apps that people are excited about that you can install on 16.04.  Suggest researching those as well.
<Slown> I have thunderbird on ubuntu mate (other computer)
<Slown> so let's go with it
<Slown> Hi David why the desktop is using 1 Gb of memory
<Slown> is this normal ?
<Slown> David ?
<fossfreedom> Slown: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-19
<pablo_> hi, how can i disable touchscreen??
<pablo_> i did (ubuntu) with xinput... i can't on budgie
<pablo_> hi??
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-12
<rydare> fossfreedom: you already saw it haha
<rydare> you seem to be on the ball
<rydare> sorry i went afk for a while
<NoCode> Man, Budgie is solid.
<rydare> sometimes i dream of leaving the whole desktop environment scene behind
<rydare> and writing some improvements to flwm
<rydare> huh, firefox isn't showing in budgie menu
<rydare> is there a way to update it?
<rydare> oh, killing budgie-panel worked to make it update
<NoCode> I only had one major problem with Budgie after installation. Since then it's been 100%
<rydare> what version are you running
<NoCode> 16.04 version.
<rydare> oh classic
<rydare> i like being on the edge
<NoCode> ah
<rydare> even though things break
<NoCode> When the other LTS gets released, I'll switch I think.
<NoCode> In a month or whatever.
<NoCode> And if it's a shitshow, I'll move to something other than Ubuntu. They better get it right. :P
<rydare> Ubuntu is pretty good
<NoCode> Yeah it's alright
<rydare> works pretty good every release
<rydare> sometimes you have to tweak things to your needs
<NoCode> oh yea, definitely. Totally agree.
<NoCode> Been using Ubuntu since Dapper Drake I think it was. Yeah. Well, a few years not, but mostly yes.
<rydare> I've had installations outlive hardware
<NoCode> :)
<rydare> one day i went down for a reboot, new kernel i think
<rydare> it never came back up
<rydare> and the graphics card had died so i couldn't attach a monitor to the pc
<NoCode> :/
<cubamukundan> Anybody know how much accessible Ubuntu Budgie is?
<fossfreedom> What do you mean by "accessible?
<NoCode> and what do you mean how much?
<NoCode> by*
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-13
<bashfulrobot> fossfreedom: likely talking about accessibility in terms of visually impaired, etc.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-14
<Katronix> greetings all, recently started using Ubuntu-Budgie, was curious how difficult is it to make it look like Solus-Budgie?
<railgun> hello
<Guest26813> how can I add
<budgieuser1234> hello
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-15
<ryanpcmcquen> Is there an activities overview in Budgie (similar to Gnome)?
<as_> sudo shutdown -P
<vinzv> ryanpcmcquen: i guess the windowpreviews applet (and it's hotkeys) is what you're looking for.
<ryanpcmcquen> vinzv: thank you! What are the keyboard shortcuts for that?
<vinzv> per default it's alt+tab and alt+grave but afaik you can redefine them.
<vinzv> alternatively you could use the hot corners applet
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-16
<NoCode> Is there anyway to restart dbus without killing my session?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-17
<ryanpcmcquen> vinzv: That wasn't quite what I was looking for.
<ryanpcmcquen> Are you familiar with Gnome's Activities overview?
<fossfreedom> ryanpcmcquen, nobody has yet created such a thing that will run on budgie.  Would be an interesting applet if someone wanted a challenge
<fossfreedom> NoCode, seems messy to me - https://www.osso.nl/blog/restarting-dbus-systemd/
<ryanpcmcquen> fossfreedom: thank you.
<GrindamN> Hi everybody!
<GrindamN> Hey @vinzv
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-03-11
<Drego_UP> Hello ;)
<pragomer> hi. what program does open tilix from nautilus? like e.g. the legacy "nautilus-open-terminal"
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-03-15
<andi89gi> Hi togehter;) sry for being so long not active ,how are you?
#ubuntu-budgie 2020-03-10
<Drebian> Quick question. I'm running Ubuntu Budgie LTS with Steam Linux client.  I've installed the most recent mesa drivers, wine, and proton 5.03 but every time I try to run a game it shows launching, running, then closes before anything actually launches... What am I missing?
<Drebian> No matter what game I try to launch
<bashfulrobot> What happens if you start steam from the terminal? Any errors?
